# Форум на русском языке  > Помогите!  >  Ошибка Exception Processing Message c0000013 Parameters 75b3bf7c 4 75b3bf7c 75b3bf7c

## SHM

Ошибка стала появляться после записи видео на флешку, при этом не открываются свойства папки и в дисководе появляется временные файлы которые нельзя удалить. Не устанавливаются антивирусы и программы очистки реестра. Заранее спасибо.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Гриша

У вас файловый вирус, лечитесь http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p=166807&postcount=1

----------

